# Suche Gruppe für Paragon



## sgdJacksy (4. Juli 2017)

*Suche Gruppe für Paragon*

Hallo Leute,

spielt vielleicht wer von euch Paragon oder hat wer Lust sich das Game mal anzusehen?
Ich möchte eine fixe Gruppe bilden, da es wie bei Overwatch richtig zum Problem wird wenn die Leute auf deiner Stufe (derzeit 18) einfach die Spieldynamik nicht kapieren.

 ==> LINK <==


----------



## sgdJacksy (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Gruppe für Paragon*

# Push


----------

